

Australian Government Repeals It's Carbon Tax Scheme - jschulte
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2014-07-17/live-blog-coalition-in-bid-to-push-through-carbon-tax-repeal/5603830

======
adamconroy
We sure have our share of rednecks on sundecks in Australia. The only thing
more retrograde and embarrassing is the fact that Abbott was going around
trying to form some sort of 'coaltion of climate change denying countries',
whose sole purpose was to oppose action on climate change. I seriously don't
think I've ever heard of anything so stupid in my life. Normal people create
alliances to achieve something like 'reduce poverty', 'increase economic
growth / trade' etc, but Abbott wants to be the first to create an alliance to
not do something.

------
jschulte
The Australian government has repealed the carbon tax scheme punishing
polluters in favour of a "direct action" program of providing financial
incentives to reduce pollution.

~~~
anigbrowl
So instead of carbon costs being passed onto consumers, their taxes will be
used to provide green subsidies instead? Seems like some perverse economic
incentives there.

~~~
dwd
You really need both the carrot and the stick, what is an incentive for one
organisation may not be for another.

But funding green initiatives is not in this government's agenda as the vote
to strip ARENA of $432 million went through, apparently leaving it only $100
million to invest in new projects over the next four years.

